# advice regarding the waist width of a snowboard for 12 usa size feet



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Your right on the border line like me.
I wear a size 12 boot also.

I am actually riding a Skate Bannana Lib Tech which is actually narrow for most boards.
And my boot hangs off barely for me. Maybe an inch or two.
I can't feel a difference from last year at all.

If you are looking to buy a board to last you a few years. Get a wide board.
If you get a new board like me every year. Buy a regular board.

If you didn't know this... But boards are usually classified by Regular and Wide.
And i know Rome boards are really good wide boards.
And Forums also make two of the same board. One for regular and one for wide.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Why would you get a regular board over a wide because you were only planning on using it for a year? That doesn't make any fucking sense.

Size 12 boots = get a wide (26cm+). If the boots have a smaller footprint, you can go down to a mid-wide (25.5cm).


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

agreed, this is a no brainer...go with the wide board


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree, 25.5-26cm depending on your outsole profile.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

i wear a size 12 and ride a wide board. 


some people claim that they can get away on a regular board if the bindings and boots match up in some magical way that there feet dont hang off. 


but they always do so save yourself the frustration and make sure you get a wide snowboard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I learned to ride on a freestyle standard board. with my 11.5 size feet.
then I got a wide Option Booter from two years ago....life changed!

this year they make a Redline Wide. which I know the booter is based off the Redline model. They have an entry begineer model WIDE call the Logic I think)

but yea, wide for sure. trust me. (And not that I'm an Option fanboy...but I really like their boards and always have).

FWIW...I ride everything and not anything too dedicated..so I'm pretty all mountian that way. I don't compete or anything, just out there to have some fun with the wife.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Why would you get a regular board over a wide because you were only planning on using it for a year? That doesn't make any fucking sense.
> 
> Size 12 boots = get a wide (26cm+). If the boots have a smaller footprint, you can go down to a mid-wide (25.5cm).


Because with size 12 foot you can get away with riding a regular board.
Next year, he is going to probably get a bigger boot size. So he would then move up to a wide board.

But for this year only i would get a regular board.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Why the fuck would he want a bigger boot size next year?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Why the fuck would he want a bigger boot size next year?


If his foot gets fucking bigger.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

What about Like Palmer Power Link systems or Burton binding risers?? I dont know much about them, all ive heard is that if you have big feet and want a regular board you can get these and they eliminate toe and heel drag, also ive heard they even give you more control on edges and shit??


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride a board with a 25cm waist and I'm in a size 9 and I still catch my toes. You def do not want to be on a board that is too narrow with size 12's


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry to necro, but would a 12 on a 25.7 be fine?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

justBINDER said:


> Because with size 12 foot you can get away with riding a regular board.
> Next year, he is going to probably get a bigger boot size. So he would then move up to a wide board.
> 
> But for this year only i would get a regular board.


you make no sense sir. he should be riding a wide, period. no more. i have a bulky 10.5 and i ride a wide and my feet still overhang a centimeter both ways..my waist width is 25.7, with a 23 inch stance and 18,-15, which is technically a mid wide. with boards today they have enough tech to more then make up for the extra width. if your on the border-go wide, i would say 10.5 and up should use a mid wide if you do any form of freestyle, or deep carves..


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

i think you'll be fine with a regular. i have size 12 boots on a regular 154 burton custom and i dont have any problems at all? i dont see why everyone is saying he HAS to get a wide.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

why would he not get wide??!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!???? its just going to be better for him, size 12s on a regular width board is limiting him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

this post is over 2 months old guys, i necro'd it lol


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

desklamp said:


> this post is over 2 months old guys, i necro'd it lol


ooo you ducher:laugh: you got me...


----------

